# Help to Identify an RCAF Medical Badge



## Walt (27 Oct 2020)

Seeking info please;

I have previously seen a photo of a CAF member of the health services branch wearing an air force uniform, 3B order of dress, with a small gold metal medical caduceus pin surmounted with a crown, worn above the left shirt pocket. I would appreciate learning who is/was authorized to wear this insignia, and necessary qualifications. The photo in the following link refers (please ignore the incorrect description):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/QC-Collar-Badge-Royal-Canadian-Air-Force-RCAF-Medical-Branch/363147444420?hash=item548d4640c4:g:aQoAAOSw1YRcm7sg

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## RubberTree (27 Oct 2020)

Walt, the pin is worn by all RCAF medical personnel.
From the Dress Regulations:

"Air force Medical Branch
personnel shall wear a common
metal branch badge above their
name tag on service dress jackets
and shirts only in a similar manner
to chaplains’ crosses."

RT


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Oct 2020)

Walt said:
			
		

> . . .  a small gold metal medical caduceus pin surmounted with a crown, worn above the left shirt pocket. . . .



It is not a caduceus, but "a winged rod of Aesculapius".

https://reg.gg.ca/heraldry/pub-reg/project.asp?lang=e&ProjectID=3148&ShowAll=1

The badge is a nod to the insignia worn by the RCAF (original flavour) Medical Branch pers who wore "winged caduceus" (twin snakes) on the collar.

https://digital.huroncounty.ca/objects/A992.0003.613/A992.0003.613


----------



## dimsum (27 Oct 2020)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> It is not a caduceus, but "a winged rod of Aesculapius".
> 
> https://reg.gg.ca/heraldry/pub-reg/project.asp?lang=e&ProjectID=3148&ShowAll=1



From the link, it was approved in Dec 2018?  I thought I saw it on uniforms earlier than that.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Oct 2020)

The specific version in the GG link is the silver, updated for RCAF dress uniforms at the same time the buttons etc went from gold to silver.


----------



## Walt (28 Oct 2020)

Thanks to all for your corrections & contributions. Cheers,

Walt


----------

